# rust-oleum paint for fiberglass door



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should have been a sticker right on the door saying what and how to paint or stain it. 
Check with the manufactures web site or call them if there's still a question.
Fiberglass is not painted with oil based paint.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

I would use latex paint instead of oil based. 

Good Luck!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rustoleum makes a primer for plastics like the resins used in fiberglass construction that might be a good choice. It comes in rattle cans and as a liquid. I believe they sell it in quarts which will be enough for the door.










You can put anything over the plastic primer. But definitely take Joe's advice and see what the manufacturer recommends for primer and paint. Did the door come with any finish on it?

Rustoleum and Krylon both make plastic paint in rattle cans too. Rustoleum has fewer colors than Krylon. You would of course have to mask off the door and apply several thin coats if using rattle cans. I should think a primer under the finish would be a wise idea even if not called for on a raw fiberglass door.

And be careful painting the exterior a dark color. 

You can use the same primer on both the interior and exterior but you will probably want to get a quart of interior paint for the interior.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

"Rust-Oleum" is a brand name of a company that manufactures hundreds of products, If you can provide us with the product number, any application information is stated on the Technical or Product Data Sheet. (These are posted on the internet, BTW)


----------



## Elwood Blues (Apr 16, 2021)

Take it from me , I have painted the wheel house of my Cape Island fishing boat we use for shark fishing off the coast of Nova Scotia . Rustoleum / Tremclad oil based paint sticks like **** to a blanket . It is durable and easily touched up . I have used it on both steel and fiberglass entry doors at home with amazing results . Try a small sponge roller for best results .
Good luck , I hope you all stay well & safe .
Elwood ☮


----------



## johnsnow (Jun 28, 2021)

In my experience, I am very pleased with the paints and stains from *TruCoat**.*

Why? Well, as far as I could research, they are the only company that produces their paints and stains specifically for fiberglass doors and fiberglass pultrusion.

I used TruCoat's paint and painted 3 fiberglass doors and all fiberglass windows in my house. I am very satisfied with the results! They provide you with all the necessary equipment for painting or staining your door. Just follow the instructions and you will become your own DIY expert!

Some of main reasons I do like TruCoat's paint are that TruCoat is; Environmentally friendly, single component water based paint that was super durable, had great adhesion and laid down smooth.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

^^^ Totally NOT an advertiser there...


----------

